# I Need a ride.



## bloowater (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey folks, I have some money burnin a hole in my pocket and looking to go offshore. I have my own gear and I was a deck hand on a boat off the east coast for 6 years while I was in the military. I know my way around boats and I'm a laid back person. Ill stay behind and help wash the boat as well, I hate the people that don't. I'm looking to go for the common stuff, snapper, kings, ling, and anything else that may come along. I'm free during the week, as I own a taxidermy business. You can reach me any time at 979-906-0050. Thanks 

Brandon Breaux


----------

